# Uber Whatsit #139



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2013)

Be sure the check the list of previous whatsits before guessing!


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 28, 2013)

Powdered Sugar?


----------



## Photographiend (Feb 28, 2013)

Churro? Something covered in cinnamon and sugar... Oh Cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2013)

snow? frost in the freezer?


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 1, 2013)

I am thinking it is a seashell. Maybe a wet one.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> Powdered Sugar?




Close.  Oh, so close.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 1, 2013)

non powdered sugar?


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

Brown sugar?


----------



## Mully (Mar 1, 2013)

Natural sugar?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2013)

It's sugar, but that's only part of it.


----------



## O'Rork (Mar 1, 2013)

A cookie.


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

A doughnut


----------



## jowensphoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Rock candy?


----------



## Bender (Mar 1, 2013)

Ice Cream.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some type of breakfast cereal...


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm with you I think it looks like Cinnamon Toast Crunch... Does sparky have me blocked by any chance?


----------



## gw2424 (Mar 1, 2013)

This "Uber Whatsit" came at the perfect time. I recently took a photo of some food with powdered sugar in it. The 100% crop looks identical!


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

Russian Tea Cake? Snickerdoodle?


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 1, 2013)

cotton candy?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> I'm with you I think it looks like Cinnamon Toast Crunch... Does sparky have me blocked by any chance?



No and no.


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww... Thanks for that :mrgreen:

Oh wait...  that means I was wrong... Drn...


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 2, 2013)

Sugar Cookie?


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 2, 2013)

Powdered Doughnut?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 2, 2013)

The primary ingredient in this food is sugar.


----------



## deeky (Mar 2, 2013)

frosting?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Alastair (Mar 3, 2013)

Rock Candy?


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

Snow cone?


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 3, 2013)

KY Jelly


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> KY Jelly



Really?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 3, 2013)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch? ....


----------



## kathyt (Mar 3, 2013)

Lucky Charm


----------



## kathyt (Mar 3, 2013)

Marshmallow


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Marshmallow
















Now go have a cup of hot chocolate..........


----------

